Ask HN: What is the most LGBT friendly company you know of, preferably hiring? - Gabriel_Martin
======
maxxxxx
In my company we have plenty of LGBT employees and nobody seems to care. They
are people like everyone else. I think that's as friendly as it can get. I bet
there are lots of companies like that.

~~~
panic
I think OP is looking for something above the baseline of "nobody seems to
care".

~~~
pmiller2
Why? Isn’t that where we really ought to be? I don’t see why a company should
be more or less “friendly” to anyone based on their gender or sexual
orientation.

~~~
panic
Yeah, it absolutely is. But discrimination can be difficult to see unless
you're one of the people being discriminated against. I think we should let
this thread be a place for LGBT people to share their experiences rather than
filling it with discussion about whether these experiences are valid or not.

~~~
pmiller2
I'm not questioning that some people and places are not at the point where
things like that matter. I'm just saying "friendly" isn't really the right
term to capture that. We don't say that companies are "minority friendly," do
we?

~~~
valbaca
There's a difference between non-discriminatory and friendly.

Non-descriminatory is the bare minimum to meet the requirements. It's being
_not_ explicitly homophobic, biphobic, or transphobic. It means you won't
prevent my career growth because I'm LGBT.

LGBT Friendly means I feel just as comfortable talking about my same-sex
partners as you would about your girlfriend.

One is "putting up" with it because you legally have to; the other is going
the extra mile (or even inch) to help everyone feel welcome in a world that is
not always so welcome.

~~~
maxxxxx
What you are describing as friendly is to me non-discriminatory. That means
making no difference between people.

------
thecortado
Hong Kong and Japan has a directory too. The best way is to have LGBTQ
colleagues say you are. Voices from trans, women, people of colour, and folks
with disabilities will count for more.

Show actively that you have policies such as gender neutral washrooms or
benefits for same sex partners.

And if you have no lgbtq colleagues and are a really open company, It should
reflect in your language. The really inclusive companies are obvious to those
who are looking, such as what terminology you use, how your recruitment team
phrases hiring copy, what Twitter accounts share.

------
DEinspanjer
Mozilla had a great LGBT culture when I worked there. I suspect it is still
very much the same.

~~~
infomofo
With the glaring exception of their short lived CEO...

~~~
soganess
Was there any evidence that Eich did anything in his roll as CEO to change
Mozilla's generally pro-LGBTQ ethos?

I don't, at all, agree with the man, but having a different opinion in a
workspace does not mean the workspace is not inviting.

~~~
ianbicking
To the contrary one LGBT person I knew felt that Brendan supported her (in a
conflict that involved her identity) when her own management did not (this was
before he was CEO). I never heard any and anecdotes otherwise, and while I'm
not particularly well connected I did ask some of the people who were
outspoken against him.

------
chipuni
If it's a large company, the HRC corporate ratings should list how LGBT-
friendly it is:

[https://www.hrc.org/campaigns/corporate-equality-
index](https://www.hrc.org/campaigns/corporate-equality-index)

Good luck in your job search.

~~~
foxyv
Be advised, sometimes mileage varies with the larger corporations despite HRC
ratings. Even if the overall company has policies against discriminatory
behavior it can occur anyways at the department level. CVS recently had an
incident where a pharmacist engaged in anti-transgender behavior like breaking
HIPPA and refusing to fill prescriptions. Eventually they responded to it
because of media attention, but a lot of this stuff happens under the table.

------
bradbarrish
I work at Sonos. Having been at the company for several years, I would say we
are LGBTQ friendly AND I'm hiring in Boston (I'm the actual hiring manager,
not a recruiter).

Dev Manager - [https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/JobDetail/Manager-Software-
De...](https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/JobDetail/Manager-Software-
Development/5138)

Sr. Software Engineer - [https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/JobDetail/Senior-
Software-Eng...](https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/JobDetail/Senior-Software-
Engineer-Customer-Care/5555)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thanks, the person in question resides in CA, my profile of course says I'm in
Boston. Either way, I really appreciate your answer.

------
romanhn
PagerDuty. We're hiring.
[https://twitter.com/pagerduty/status/1003775472034045952](https://twitter.com/pagerduty/status/1003775472034045952)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thank you

------
simonebrunozzi
How can I show you that we are 100% LGBT friendly, even if we don't have any
LGBT employee yet?

~~~
sandebert
How would you know you don't have a LGBT employee..!?

~~~
undoware
I really appreciate that an honest answer to this question gets instantly
hammered with -4 points and dropping.

Guess what? This space isn't friendly either, and it itself will erase all
evidence of that.

Just like most companies.

~~~
rhencke
I am someone who flagged your post.

I promise, it had nothing to do with your content, and it had nothing to do
with this space not being friendly to those who are LGBT - I am one of those
four letters, myself.

It had to do with the dismissal and disrespect you showed someone whose tone
and message showed nothing but wishing to reach out, connect, learn and
accept.

------
hnaccy
What makes a company LGBT friendly?

~~~
foxyv
There are some good resources out there. Especially at the HRC. Mostly it's
just overtly saying "You are welcome here." But there are other things like
single user gender neutral restrooms and anti-discrimination policies. Making
dress codes transgender friendly helps too.

[https://www.hrc.org/resources/employer-
resources](https://www.hrc.org/resources/employer-resources)

------
gremlinsinc
Domo might (Utah)... there are billboards about them hiring, and it says...
Domo loves LGBTQ and everybody else too! ..it's dumb/cheesy, but whatevs.

I'm straight, but personally I think if I were lgbt, I'd want a company that
gives equal opportunity and benefits on merit not sexual orientation, gender,
race, etc... and lets me be..I'm also an introvert, I wouldn't want everyone
being all in my business and gossiping about things.

~~~
drewbug01
> I’d want a company that gives equal opportunity and benefits based on merit
> not sexual orientation

LGBT friendly does not mean “preference given to LGBT people.”

~~~
gremlinsinc
My point was 'making a big deal' or 'look at us we support LGBT' ... I feel
that ...a lot of times you can go a bit overboard... and maybe give preference
to minorities... It's kind of like... when you see a disabled person and you
try to help, but they feel slighted because they're perfectly able/capable of
doing it themselves...I have autism, and have no filter, though so if I offend
in my statement don't take it personal.

Not sure if I got my point across.

------
jcmack
Ultimate Software

Our health insurance covers IVF (3 rounds), gender confirmation surgery,
parental leave for adoption, etc. We also have an active employee resource
group PrideUS for LGBTQ+ and allies.

Job openings here: :
[https://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers/](https://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers/)

(Disclaimer: I work for Ultimate Software, but I'm not in recruiting)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thank you

------
lexandstuff
ThoughtWorks is probably the most inclusion / diversity focused company I've
ever worked for. I'd highly recommend them.

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thanks

------
xpaulbettsx
Facebook is fwiw a pretty LGBT-friendly company from what I've observed (the
other day a trans woman in my group was finally able to go full-time and there
was nothing but excitement), and transgender healthcare is 100% covered (even
for non-medical procedures).

------
encoderer
Come work at Trulia and help us build things like this!

[https://www.trulia.com/blog/tech/local-legal-
protections/](https://www.trulia.com/blog/tech/local-legal-protections/)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thanks I'll pass that along

------
polycop
Willis Towers Watson is hiring, and their own promotional materials make a
claim regarding their LGBTQ-friendliness. Unfortunately I have no more
information than that.

------
dalimetric
Check out lgbt.slack.com. I believe there's also a spreadsheet that can be
accessed once you're signed in and have resource access.

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thank you

------
feistypharit
Check out Duo security, located in Michigan. Have openings, and LGBT friendly
from the top down. Duo.com.

------
cjbprime
NPM!

------
Rjevski
UK or US?

~~~
dom96
a.k.a the only two countries in the world

~~~
Rjevski
Aka the only two countries I've had experience with and for which I could
answer the original question.

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
The person in question is in CA

------
rurban
cPanel

